# Micafe --> 3miLcafe!! Otro postiversario más? // Another milestone for Micafe? :-o



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Rápido, rápido, que la mujer me llega a los cuatro mil antes de abrirle este hilo!! 

Y vaya que va volando, la colombiana! Si los otros dos hilos apenas están recién. Aún huelen a pintura fresca, pues...

Fíjate que te trajera unas bebidas, pero ya las he dejado todas botadas por el foro. Será que nos colamos a otra fiesta y nos secuestramos un par de botellitas? 

Por cierto, cómo le haces? Si llegamos a WR en la misma semana, y ya casi casi que me cuadruplicas! A ver si nos dejas un par de posts, mujer, que luego luego nos quedamos desempleados...

Bueno, bueno, mucha habladera pa' una pachanga:​ 
*¡¡¡A MOVER EL ESQUELETOOOOO!!!*​ 
PD: Te trajera un vallenatito o una cumbia, pero el link no me 'workea'. Cuando lo 'fixee', te lo 'posteo'. Se vale? ​


----------



## Santiago Jorge

You are almost there, Micafe, to 3000!

You have greatly benefited so many of us in our forum.  Thank you for being such a big help to all of us. I hope that we can be as helpful to you as you are to us.

May you have many more postiversaries!


----------



## colombo-aussie

Micafe,

Bueno parece que tu postiversario se acerca más rápido de lo que pensabamos, y no puedo dejar pasar esta oportunidad para felicitarte y darte las gracias por tan acertados (spot on) comentarios los cuales me han ayudado a mi e imagino que a muchos foreros más . Hace poco tuve la oportunidad de intercambiar un par de correos electronicos contigo y pude ver la gran persona que eres. Espero que tengamos la dicha de tenerte por estos lados mucho más tiempo y poder disfrutar de tu conocimiento y ayuda.
Que cumplas muchos más............ATT Colombo-aussie


----------



## Mate

Y se suma a los festejos,
Siguiendo la tradición,
Un Mate que da consejos
Que brotan del corazón.

These verses, dear colombiana
Are intended for you only.
My heart is in pain and lonely.
Relieve it oh please, my pana!


* ¡Felices 3000 Micafé! *​ 


Mate - infusión típica de la Argentina, tan cara a los afectos de los naturales de dicho país como lo es el café para los nacidos en Colombia


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Felicitaciones, micafe, por los 3.000 riquísimos granitos de café que aportaste a estos foros!!...Espemos seguir contando con tu inquieta presencia!!  *


----------



## RIU

*Felicidades Micafe*

Intuyo tu presencia a traves de la estela de bits que dejas por la red, aunque ya empieza a hacerme falta un telescopio para verte. ¿Cuando prevés doblar el marcador?

Muchos recuerdos y un fuerte abrazo.

RIU


----------



## frida-nc

¿Tan pronto?  Pero....
¡Muchas *felicidades! y gracias *por toda la ayuda que nos das cada día.


----------



## piripi

* ¡¡FELICIDADES, MICAFE!! *​ 
Happy postiversary, micafe! Thank you for so generously sharing your time and expertise with us! I always learn something new from reading your posts. Here are some party snacks to get you energized for the next thousand.

Un abrazo, 
Piri


----------



## krolaina

¡Muchas Felicidades Micafé!

Nada, está visto que "vuelas"!
Hmmm...I feel like a coffee... bye!

Carol.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

*iiMuchas felicidades, milcafe!!*

iGracias por todo que haces aqui!

abrazos,
Chaska


----------



## SmallJosie

Congratulations! ¿Tomamos un café? 

Kisses
xxxx


----------



## loladamore

¡Muchas felicidades!

Creo que tu café ha de ser un ciber, con tantos mensajes _posteados_. 
I hope you don't look *like this*(I sometimes feel a bit like that...). 

Saludos


----------



## fenixpollo

Sorry I'm late, micafe, but I could not miss out on this opportunity to thank you for your scrunched-up smile and your great attitude! 

I look forward to collaborating with you on some of your next thousand posts.

*Happy Postiversary, M!*


----------



## micafe

Amigos, apenas acabo de ver este hilo, gracias a la querida *Sweetie*, la venezolanita aquella que todos estimamos. 

¿En qué idioma contesto? ¿Qué digo? ¿Cómo se puede agradecer suficientemente a personas tan amables por todos esos elogios? Como le dije a mi Venezolanita amiga, me da vueltas la cabeza..

You are all incredible and I really appreciate your messages. And I'm also very grateful because you make me feel useful. I love doing this.. I love helping the students. I may not be always right but I promise I do my best. And... I learn at the same time. You've taught me a lot. 

Gracias *Santiago Jorge:* eres muy amable. 
También tú mi *colombo-aussie:* adorable como todo lo que viene de Colombia. 
Ese poema está precioso* Mate*, ¡mira que me haces llorar!!. 
*Rayines:* me alegra que te sirvan mis granitos de café, los tuyos no lo hacen mal. 
*RIU:* seguiré tratando.. solo espera y verás. 
*F**rida-nc:* es con todo el gusto.
*Piripi:* esos snacks estaban deliciosos!!!. 
*Kr**olaina:* si lo deseas te mando un café como anexo en un e-mail. 
*Chaska Ñawi*: qué amable eres. 
*SmallJosie:* claro que sí, ¿cuándo?. 
*Loladamore:* no, no me siento así pero sí guardé el archivo porque me encantó. 
*Fenixpollo:* la que llegó tarde fui yo y lo siento tanto.


Y espero seguir trabajando con todos ustedes, son gente sensacional y admirable. La razón por la que tengo tantos mensajes es porque me encanta entrar aquí. Es un solaz para mí. Me olvido de mis problemas y la satisfacción de haber ayudado a alguien aunque sea un poquito, es una enorme recompensa.

Un abrazo para todos y de nuevo mil y mil gracias por esas palabras tan bonitas. No voy a decir que no son merecidas porque... pues... hummmm...¿Eh?   

*Micafe*


----------



## Bienvenidos

PLEASE FORGIVE ME! I'M LATE AGAIN! 

I just want to say

You're the best thing that happened to the Spanish forums. Now I know why they say Colombia is the best place to study grammar.  

FELICIDADES

MABÂRAK

¡ENHORABUENA!
​


----------



## fsabroso

Aquí llega otro tardón, aunque nunca es tarde para saludar a alguien que lo vale, Gracias por toda esa participación, llena de acertadas respuestas.

Mis respetos

Fsabroso.


----------



## micafe

Mil y mil gracias *Bienvenidos* y *fsabroso*. Me están haciendo sentir más importante de lo que soy.. que es muy poco en realidad . 

Bueno, de todas maneras les estoy muy agradecida, esos gráficos están tiernísimos y bellos mi querido *peruano*. Tu país, hermano del mío, me encanta. Siempre he pensado que son dos países que van tomados de la mano por este mundo alborotado tratando de ayudarse mutuamente .

Y *Bienvenidos*, no sé dónde te encuentras, ¿eres como ciudadano(a) del mundo? ¡Buena por esa!!! 

De nuevo gracias. Thanks a lot!!!!


----------

